# Casinos in your city? Are you down with it?



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I remembered playing Simcity where you can put a casino in your city. In Simcity, having a casino boost up commerce but also increases crime. 

The high presence of casinos are norm in cities like Las Vegas, Monte Carlo, Macao and Atlantic City. They play a major part of the city's economy plus tourism. Other cities such as Manila have numerous casinos though they don't play a big part in the city's economy.

Other cities are building their own casinos. Singapore for example is building their first casino which is the *Marina Bay Sands*.










Detroit is also stepping in the casino industry with their MGM Grand. San Diego have their Harrahs and is becoming an alternative gambling destination for Angelenos.

How about in your city? Are the presence of casinos fine for your city or not?


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Related thread :

*Your Thoughts on Having a Casino Downtown?*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253516


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm fine with Copenhagen's Casinos... and are yet to hear of any crime caused by them...


About Singapore I remember how the Taxi driver who drove me to the airport there vorried about the Chinese Triad who according to him might show up when they were done, but looked forward to the increase in customers..


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

I think every big city should have casinos, they provide jobs.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

San Francisco has casinos reasonably close to it, and I'm not sure if the residents would ever approve of a casino in the city... after all, it's SF


----------



## RawLee (Jul 9, 2007)

The first big one here will be built soon. It will be built by Elbit Medical Imaging Ltd and will be a 1,5 billion EUR project.
http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satellite?cid=1159193326495&pagename=JPost/JPArticle/ShowFull
http://www.elbitimaging.com/206-en/Elbit-Imaging.aspx


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

In Melbourne we have Crown Casino and Entertainment Complex (whch also owns Crown Macau and is building the Crown Las Vegas) plus it's hotels Crown Towers and Crown Promenade.

This complex cemented the transformation of the Southland district next to the CBD. It brings massive revenues for the state government and is a major tourist destination with it often being a centerpiece for tourism campaigns. Crown Towers is arguably the most luxurious hotel in Australia, with it's most exclusive suite being approx USD$25,000 a night. The casino hosts the richest poker championship in the southern hemisphere and has some of the most exclusive poker rooms in the world.

The casino brings in many international visitors, especially from Asia, the Middle East and Africa, with the casino owning its own private jet to pick up 'customers' wherever they are in the world. 

Crown has done a huge deal for the face and reputation of Melbourne and I personally don't believe the city, particularly Southbank, would be the same if it had not been built.


----------



## urbanfan89 (May 30, 2007)

If a city needs a casino to attract money, then it's a sign of deep economic desperation and that it will do anything to get a flow of cash.

IMO casinos should be located far away from any big city, and strictly regulated.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^A casino isn't to attract money it's an amusement offer like cinemas, rollercoasters, video arcades and everything else...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There was much debate about building a casino near a soccer stadium in my city of Zwolle, NL. Eventually, the population turned it down in a referendum. I think gamble addiction is a serious issue, and should be investigated closely.


----------



## ChicagoJon (Oct 19, 2006)

FREKI said:


> ^A casino isn't to attract money it's an amusement offer like cinemas, rollercoasters, video arcades and everything else...


I'm not trying to flame, but this comment is absurd. The entire purpose of casinos is to make money and the reason why casinos open up in cities is because they provide a HUGE amount of revenue to the municipality.

Since the vast majority of this revenue comes from low/middle income slot players I view casinos as nothing more than a poor tax. I think they're nearly as bad as relying on the lottery to cover education costs which is also a poor tax.

Thankfully I don't think they'll pull off a downtown Chicago casino anytime soon but it's frightening to see how many casinos are opening in the US and especially into major metropolitan areas. The increasing wealth distribution gap in the US is horrible and no good can come of it.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

We have the Seminole Hard Rock Hotel and Casino on an reservation near our DT area. I do not think it really attracts any crime. Currently they only offer poker and class II machines (kind of like slot machines but they are based on Bingo), soon they should offer class III (Vegas style slots) machines and black jack, baccarat, but no Craps or other games like that. I think that gambling laws in the US should be relaxed. Honestly, if people want to spend their money at a casino that is their business.

Steve


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

London Casinos - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...&oi=local_group&resnum=1&ct=more-results&cd=2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Athens has as casino. It's famous Mont Parnes in mount Parnitha.
See below for more information if you want
http://www.casinoinfo.gr/casinogreek/regencycasinomontparnes/index.html
Also Thessaloniki has casino.


----------



## wazabi (Jul 20, 2004)

ChicagoJon said:


> I'm not trying to flame, but this comment is absurd. The entire purpose of casinos is to make money and the reason why casinos open up in cities is because they provide a HUGE amount of revenue to the municipality.
> 
> Since the vast majority of this revenue comes from low/middle income slot players I view casinos as nothing more than a poor tax. I think they're nearly as bad as relying on the lottery to cover education costs which is also a poor tax.
> 
> Thankfully I don't think they'll pull off a downtown Chicago casino anytime soon but it's frightening to see how many casinos are opening in the US and especially into major metropolitan areas. The increasing wealth distribution gap in the US is horrible and no good can come of it.


the purpose of cinemas, rollercoasters, video arcades is also to make money...
be more relaxed, as freki said, just another amusement offer. 

i enjoy going to casinos: you dress up, you have a great time with your friends, thrill and i DO NOT go to casinos with the expectation of making money. of course you have to set yourself a limit. considering that there is even a chance of winning money, video arcades are worse than casinos.


----------



## urbanjim (Feb 22, 2008)

Several years ago, the St Louis Metro area was introduced to gaming with the opening of the Casino Queen, a riverboat which actually went on excursions down the Mississippi. 
Today, the St Louis area casino market has grown to become the seventh largest in the nation. Thousands of local jobs have been created, and a portion of the revenue generated goes to schools. So I can't see how, on a regional level, this is could be anything but good. 

Granted, the existance of casinos presents a temptation to compulsive gamblers. But long before our casinos were built, there were already gambling temptations in our area, such as horse racing. And what's to prevent an avid gambler from traveling to another city to gamble? Why not keep the money in the local economy? Anyway, nowadays, casinos are addressing the problem of compulsive gambling by installing loss limits. 

I have no problem with our casinos. Those persons who don't like or approve of them....just don't visit them.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Most of the casinos in Southern California are in San Diego, such as, Viejas Casino, Barona, Syscuan, Harrah's, Pechanga, and Pala Casino Spa Resort.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^I thought it was banned in California and that was why people goes right across the "border" of Nevada ( vegas and Reno ) to gamble :dunno:



ChicagoJon said:


> I'm not trying to flame, but this comment is absurd. The entire purpose of casinos is to make money and the reason why casinos open up in cities is because they provide a HUGE amount of revenue to the municipality.


You are looking at this from a VERY US centric point of view!

You might have gaming comissions and use it as such - however that is not how it works here!

Sure it's to make money - but it has noting to do with the goverment or municipal here - all you need is a few feet of room and you can set up a slot machine or other simular thing ( can be seen all over the small kiosks of Copenhagen ) there's very little restrictions... 

I have 3 or 4 minor casinos within 1km of where I live ( in a fiarly residential district 5km from downtown ) they are mostly focussed on slots but do also offer different card games, wheels of fortune and electronic poker and such...



ChicagoJon said:


> Since the vast majority of this revenue comes from low/middle income slot players I view casinos as nothing more than a poor tax. I think they're nearly as bad as relying on the lottery to cover education costs which is also a poor tax.


Again that's not how it works here... Copenhagen's ( and Scandinavia's ) largest are located at a Hotel and is primarily used by buisness travellers..












ChicagoJon said:


> Thankfully I don't think they'll pull off a downtown Chicago casino anytime soon but it's frightening to see how many casinos are opening in the US and especially into major metropolitan areas. The increasing wealth distribution gap in the US is horrible and no good can come of it.


Well - all I can say is we have many here and we are the most equal nation on the planet when it comes to finacial equality...

It's as I started out by saying just another entertainment offer...


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Just about every bar in NSW Australia could be considered a casino ... 99% of them have video slot machines. Have any of you wondered why aristocrat is an aussie brand? You can all thank us for Queen of the Nile.

Queen of the Nile' is the most numerous and widely played poker machine in Australia. It embodies the qualities that have made electronic poker machines the main destination of the gambling dollar, reducing other forms of gambling and wagering to relatively minor status. 

'Queen of the Nile' is also a popular machine in casinos in the USA and Asia. It characterises the success of Australian poker machine manufacturers in creating a substantial export industry based on innovation in the design of these machines. Electronic poker machines first appeared during the 1970s.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

casinos are not allowed in cyprus.
there was a big discussion about them,whether they could boost tourism and etc, but unfortunately one of the 2 big political parties that was against it won the recent elections,so i am afraid we will not have a casino here in the foreseable future


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About slot machines, in Greece some years ago the government stops the distributioon of slot machines, in few words it's declare a statement that slot machines are forbidden. Today that ^^ low it's still exist!!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Isn't that the law that accidentally banned video games several years ago?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

In Vienna there is one Casino from Casino Austria as far as I know. Its located at the major shopping street Kärntner Straße within the 1st district. The building it occupates is actually an old palais from the Esterhazys. 

I highly doubt it attracts much crime at all. You are supposed to wear a suit or comparable and act with certain manners in order to get access to it, ie it is considered rather a noble event to go to the Casino. 











Apart from this Casino I know that in the entertainment park of the "Prater" there exist some gamble places as well. For example the Casino Admiral Prater. I think you are expected to be appropriately dressed there as well, even though I am not sure as I have never entered one of them so far (and dont want to change that). That Admiral Casino is also rather into sports betting than anything else.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The nearest casinos where I live is in Ucansville, CT and Atlantic City, NJ, but state laws prohibit gambling dens in NY.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

All forms of gambling are illegal in Utah. I wouldn't be opposed to a casino here, personally, but I would probably never go there.


----------



## Jardoga (Feb 9, 2008)

I Absoloutley lurv melbournes Crown Casino, a casino and mall all in one !


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

there are a few casinos in the vancouver area

river rock casino - the fanciest - resort style in the city - has a large hotel and gets the casino circuit concerts like sheena easton, don rickles, wayne newton etc.

some pics from google:


















other casinos:

boulevard casino - coquitlam - also a place for concerts - no hotel, in an industrial park - but always busy and i think the largest in the area

cascades casino - langley - hotel, conference centre etc

gateway casino - burnaby - undergoing a major renovation - will have a hotel, stage etc. become a destination type casino









fraser downs casino - surrey - a casino that was added to an existing horse racing track to bring in money and such for the race track

starlight casino - new west - bars, restaurants, nothing too special

edgewater casino - downtown vancouver - just a casino - no extras - in a former expo 86 building on false creek









than there are a few others - but i believe one is closing - it only has table games no slots and the other is an addition of slot machines to the horse track in vancouver - eventually facility will be expanded


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Casinos are prohibited in Azerbaijan


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

some woman won $9+ million dollars playing the slots at a casino in Ontario - the largest payout in a Canadian casino ever


----------



## Red flag's egg (May 6, 2007)

chinese like gambling most, but not everyone can glide to foreign countries to gamble,so there are lots of undergroud casinos.


----------

